# Baby's head very low in pelvis at 28 weeks



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Jan

I had my 28 week check with the midwife yesterday, and on palpation she found the baby's head to be very low in the pelvis already. I've since been wondering about the significance of this. Is it normal and is there an increased risk of premature labour if the baby's got into this position so early? 

Thank you for a great board!

Cecilie


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

You may have a roomy pelvis which is a good thing.  Even babies that engage can end up going past their due date so should'nt worry too much.

Jan


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks Jan. Do babies whose heads engage this early usually stay engaged or is it common for them to move into another position again before birth? Roomy pelvis sounds good  
Thanks again for providing such a great service and for getting back to me so quickly.
Cecilie


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Cecilie

He may well stay there or move again!  There is plenty of room and time to do what he fancies to get comfy 

Jan


----------

